# Lowered 2017 hatchback RS



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great man!

Bummer about the windshield. Channel locks and wiggling always works for me. Something to think about next time you need to remove the cowl.

And yeah agreed on the look and feel of the Eibachs. It would be great if that was stock or offered as a stock option, rather than having to go the GM performance part route which requires the aggravation of another dealer visit. I understand this car wasn't marketed as a performance model though so I guess it is what it is. And yep, offset wrench is key here. I was pretty annoyed when I did mine too that nobody mentioned this in any video or forum post that I could find. I think after the fact I found like one person mention it in passing in the middle of a huge thread. Pretty important information so it's frustrating that something like that wasn't said from the start on any install. Ah well. Glad it worked out for you, enjoy the ride!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Good job! Wheels and suspension make a hug difference in look, you're right.


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m confused why would the windshield wipers be such a big deal with a new suspension🤣


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AlaskaCruze’n said:


> I’m confused why would the windshield wipers be such a big deal with a new suspension🤣


I do not have a gen II, but it may be that the wipers needed to be removed to remove the plastic piece that covers the strut bolts.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I do not have a gen II, but it may be that the wipers needed to be removed to remove the plastic piece that covers the strut bolts.


Yep thats it. The gen 2's strut tower is completely under the cowl so theres no way to get a wrench or ratchet in there without removing the cowl first.


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

*Looks so much better! I’m going to install my lowering springs here soon. I use to own a sonic and it was the same deal. Strut nuts are literally under the cowl too. It’s a dumb design if you ask me. Traps water and rusts the heck out of the nut. *


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

Kell said:


> I finally got around to lowering my 2017 Hatchback RS last week. I really wish I would have looked through these forums more thoroughly, as it would have saved me a ton of time. Nonetheless, I got it done and saved a bunch of money doing it myself -- though most of that will go towards a new windshield... more on that in a minute.
> 
> First, I had just swapped out my stock 16" wheels for some 18" wheels that you can read about here: Upgrade to 18" wheels
> 
> ...


Did you need any extra parts or could you install them with everything they included?


----------

